
Learn Node with Wes Bos - imcodingideas
https://learnnode.com/friend/CHAMBERS
======
simonswiss
Wes Bos strikes again. A lot of effort went into this one, and I'm looking
forward to binge on this course over the next few days! :)

------
raulaguilarv
Awesome! I've been waiting on this one.

------
lgalaz
This is very nice. I'd been looking for something like this, and the teacher
(Wes Bos) really does a great job.

------
gelipundio
if its anything like his JavaScript 30 I'm all in

